# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  احذروا  من خطر الفيفا القادم  . . .  مستحقات  البلجيكى لوك ايمال

## الصاااااقعة

*فاجأ البلجيكي لوك إيمال المريخ وأنصاره بمخاطبة الإتحاد الدولي (فيفا) طالب فيه إلغاء الإتفاق السابق بينه ونادي المريخ والذي قضى بتسوية مستحقاته المتبقية معه وجدولتها على دفعات، وإلزام المريخ بدفعها كاملة، وذلك بعد يومين فقط من تتويج الفريق بالدوري الممتاز وأربعة أيام من حلول موعد القسط الأول البالغ ١٠٠٠٠ دولار، وأصبحت مشاركة المريخ أفريقياً مرهونة بإغلاق هذا الملف بعد الضوابط الجديدة التي أعلنها الإتحاد الأفريقي… وتبلغ مستحقات المدرب البلجيكي لدى المريخ ٩٠ ألف دولار سبق أن إتفق الطرفان على تسوية كان من المفترض أن يدفع النادي قسطها الأول يوم ٢٠ من الشهر الجاري.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياساتر 
مع الافراح دي اخبار زي دي تجيب الضغط

*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*لا حول ولا قوة الاً بالله
يا ساتر استر
                        	*

----------

